

Company releasing modular Android phones - design your own - AndrewDucker
http://www.neowin.net/news/create-an-android-smartphone-to-your-liking

======
Zak
Where's the option for a 5-row keyboard, and a trackball? This is conceptually
cool, and I think the first Android phone available with a gig of memory, but
it doesn't have any of the options I really want.

~~~
bmelton
Agreed. The only option that keeps me from buying all the coolest phones is
the lack of a tactile keyboard. I don't like typing on a screen.

That I can choose other options is neat, but really, it's more novelty than
anything else. When they build an equally pluggable phone with a keyboard
platform, then I'll be good to go.

~~~
Zak
I'd also like options for lens quality on the camera (or some way to tell). I
don't think any phone cameras have the optics to merit more than 3 or 5
megapixels, but some are offering 12. I guess megapixels sell, but I just want
decent looking photos.

------
aw3c2
Call me negative, but I am certain it will either be vaporware (never be
released) or a failure like the WeTab.

~~~
NonOrthodox
One day we couldn't customize computers, and now we can, I can't wait for the
day I can customize my phone with the specs I choose, just like I did to my
notebook.

Maybe it won't be this company who will succeed at doing it, maybe there will
be lots of companies doing it, but I can certainly see that someday we will
have this kind of option. I just hope it happens sooner than later.

~~~
runjake
Some day.

Look, aw3c2 wasn't saying there weren't ever going to be custom phones, but
this company's been doing an awful lot of press work, only having a Photoshop
mockup and website to show for it.

The picture of the circuit board isn't even a mobile phone circuit. The
company's makes no mention of prototypes or any hardware engineering. I would
expect to see this stuff for a company shipping Q1 2011.

------
pkulak
They say quad-band, but which 4 bands? You need to know that in the US,
depending on if you want to go with AT&T or T-Mobile.

